# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month One, July.



## Tawa

Here we go boys and girls, the first month of your July '15 - June '16 Army Painting Challenge.

_Ready?_ *GO!!!*


----------



## Haskanael

welp time to get started 
my work for this month, a ten man assauls squad for the Ultramarines.


----------



## Moriouce

Crap! I thought I would be first man out! 

I'll start this year with 6 Dire Avengers of the Last Dawn Shrine. Good luck to you all!


----------



## madfly-art

out


----------



## R_Squared

I'm easing myself into this, as I have a Green Tide to paint. I've got 18 boyz painted so far, so only 82 to go!
This month, it's 20 Boyz to get started with.
You can see the rest I have to do sat in the background.


----------



## Nordicus

*Primary (obligatory)*: 15 Spirit Hosts _(will count as spawns, so it's a entry for my CSM army)._

*Secondary (Optional)*: Sicaran Battletank.

Hoping for both this month ^^


----------



## Lord of the Night

My first month's goal;

Clade Beta-Omicron-15 (Five-man Ranger squad with Transauric Arquebus)










Will start work on them tomorrow, and yes they are not 100% assembled; this is because doing so makes it near impossible to get at the back of their legs and the interior of their cloaks. Once their legs and interior cloaks are painted and sealed, then I will glue and work on the exterior.


LotN


----------



## Relise

To start this year I'm going for a unit of 3 Warbikerz 

Just finished building them almost ready for painitng.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, most of my minis are in storage right now, so the only minis that aren't already half-painted or painted in my possession are this squad of 3 "bikers" (read: fantasy Hellstriders whose upper torsos have been replaced with CSM armor) with icon--I guess that makes them my entry for the month! Seeing as they were somewhat slapdashedly assembled, and I lacked proper backpacks, two of them have sort of "winged hussar" crests snipped from the Dark Vengeance Ravenwing bikers instead. Will probably replace those when I have more backpacks readily available. I'm pretty sure I have actual biker bases I could dig out and swap them onto, too, by now, rather than Fantasy cavalry bases that have had a 25mm slottabase snipped at the slot and stuck onto each end (as nearly perfectly as that approximates a 40k biker base...)


----------



## The Gunslinger

So my first unit will be a squad of steel legion guardsmen:








I have to paint strip them and do some minor conversion work so i may put up another photo once they are "really" paint ready.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tha Tall One

I'll try to have a sizable chunk of my Tomb Kings force painted next year, so I'll start with 10 archers that have been gathering dust for a while:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Ill throw my lot in as well and see how it goes. A box of new devastators for me. Pic when my wifi decided it wants to start working again.


----------



## Haskanael

I gues I forgot how easy it could be to paint Ultramarines.

























all done for this month.


----------



## Nordicus

Obliatory challenge complete; 15 Spirit Hosts_ (counting as Chaos Spawn for my Crimson Slaughter)_ done:










And a close-up of these haunting beasts:









Now on to the Sicaran!


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> Obliatory challenge complete; 15 Spirit Hosts_ (counting as Chaos Spawn for my Crimson Slaughter)_ done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of these haunting beasts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the Sicaran!


never fail to impress do you ? xD

looking damn awesome Nord. k:


----------



## Nordicus

Haskanael said:


> never fail to impress do you ? xD
> 
> looking damn awesome Nord.


Thanks man! :drinks:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Great work from both of you! Has you are one speed painting chick. id mention nord as the same but for 2 obvious reasons. Hes not a chick and its already well known hes a speed painting demon


----------



## Haskanael

SwedeMarine said:


> Great work from both of you! Has you are one speed painting chick. id mention nord as the same but for 2 obvious reasons. Hes not a chick and its already well known hes a speed painting demon


thanks :victory:

and yeah. he most definitely is the speed painting Demon


----------



## Vorag of Strigos

This month I will start on my Ravenwing Black Knights. I started before taking a picture of "before" since I didn't have a camera handy.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Nordicus said:


> Obliatory challenge complete; 15 Spirit Hosts_ (counting as Chaos Spawn for my Crimson Slaughter)_ done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close-up of these haunting beasts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the Sicaran!


Absolutely brilliant work Nord. Truly masterful.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Lord of the Night said:


> Absolutely brilliant work Nord. Truly masterful.


Aww shucks man. Thanks!


----------



## Roganzar

Katapron Destroyers for the first month of the challenge.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I've never done this before, and I'm worried whether I'll be able to buy enough 30k to do something every month...but who cares!

This month I'm working on my two apothecaries (well, technically one's a Primus Medicae but they're from the same box). Here's a pick of one, I'll upload the other later.










If I get time I'll try and do my Vindicator Laser Destroyer, but we'll see how this goes.

(Hopefully I've got the format of this right)


----------



## R_Squared

@Roganzar, those Destroyers look ace. Nice one. k:


----------



## Old Man78

Okay, I'm in, try and get a grip of my hobby life, first up, 1 of 3 land speeders


----------



## Nordicus

Bonus pledge done: Chaos Sicaran Battle-Tank!










Now I can get on with the close-combat weapons for my Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## R_Squared

Again, that's awesome. I like the subtle weathering and corrosion on the tracks, it really makes the model pop.


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> Bonus pledge done: Chaos Sicaran Battle-Tank!
> 
> Now I can get on with the close-combat weapons for my Chaos Space Marines.


damn awesome,


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Was gonna go with a nebelwerfer, (it werfs nebels, you know) but decided to get back to some infantry with a squad of German Kriegsmarine.


----------



## Mmbob

This guy has been standing on my shelf for 1½ years and he's done me proud over the years, so now he deserves to shine, so this will be the first I paint this year


----------



## Lord of the Night

Primary Objective Achieved!



















Beta-Omicron Unit complete. Units Primus, Secundus, Tertius, Quartus, Quintus; reporting. Battlefield role: long-range fire support of Vanguard units, enemy vehicular transport destruction, enemy commander unit assassination.

Colours used in making the colour scheme of Forge World Triplex Nicarum and it's Skitarii Cohorts;

Basecoats - Abaddon Black, Knarloc Green, Macragge Blue, Averland Sunset, Rakarth Flesh, XV-88, Leadbelcher, Rhinox Hide, Screamer Pink, Celestra Grey.

Layer Paints - Ulthuan Grey, White Scar, Pink Horror, Temple Guard Blue, Kabalite Green, Brass Scorpion.

Washes and Glazes - Seraphim Sepia, Nuln Oil, Druchii Violet, Agrax Earthshade, Guilliman Blue, Lamenters Yellow, Lahmian Medium, 'Ardcoat.

Basing Paints - Astrogranite, Caliban Green, Nurgle's Rot, Eshin Grey.


And with this my primary pledge for the month is finished. Like Nordicus I would like to work on a Bonus Pledge, however the army that I designated as my Secondary Army has not yet arrived. Can I put forward a bonus pledge from something unrelated to either of my two army choices since it doesn't actually count towards the final total?

(And for those wondering, those things on the bases are pools of toxic run-off. Triplex Nicarum is both a Forge World specializing in Toxic and Radiation weaponry and a radioactive waste dump.)

LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Really nice work @Lord of the Night! Their bases are a very nice touch :good:


----------



## Haskanael

Lord of the Night said:


> LotN


those bases are awesome, reminds me of fallout. realy well done all over tho


----------



## R_Squared

Finished my first 20 boyz earlier. Another 70 to go, it's making me rush through them a bit. I'm going to have to re-visit them later on to add further highlights and details. But for now, I do actually need a painted green tide in the next few months.


----------



## Relise

Nice boyz @R_Squared  


Here's my finished Warbikers for this months entry. Rest if the month will be spent finishing off some WIPs I have.


----------



## Haskanael

I'm getting bored so I am going to follow Nordicus example xd








wiht special thanks to @Khorne's Fist


----------



## Drohar

???? In the Nordicus challenge we have to do two every month??? Shit... I thought only in bonus months. From my relaxed mode I think I need to go into full panic mode, because here are still my hormagaunts. The optional will be (literally thinking it now) 
Carnifex- either a normal one with magnets or if I can't find magnets the Beast of phodia.


----------



## Haskanael

Drohar said:


> ???? In the Nordicus challenge we have to do two every month??? Shit... I thought only in bonus months. From my relaxed mode I think I need to go into full panic mode, because here are still my hormagaunts. The optional will be (literally thinking it now)
> Carnifex- either a normal one with magnets or if I can't find magnets the Beast of phodia.


nah the Nordicus challenge is to finish without RL cards used, I think.
I'm just bored to death, and Nordicus, well Nordicus is Nordicus


----------



## DaisyDuke

Man I need to stop procrastinating and get some painting done. 
Looking good so far guys.:good:


----------



## Nordicus

Haskanael said:


> so I am going to follow Nordicus example xd


Woo go girl! Great to see the progress :good:



Drohar said:


> ???? In the Nordicus challenge we have to do two every month???


Nah don't worry - The challenge I put out was a flawless streak, so you got it right; complete every month and complete 2 every time a month has a bonus entry.

I'm just.. well, Haskanael has it right  I don't expect the same for everyone!



DaisyDuke said:


> Man I need to stop procrastinating and get some painting done.


Let's see them Chaos mate!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Christ I am behind. Painting day tomorrow, excited.


----------



## Haskanael

finished Venerable Dreadnought Garus. I pretty much spend all day on it.


----------



## Tawa

Har! Yes, one unit a month is still all you have to complete.
Unless you're a complete nutter and intend to _Go Nord!_ :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bonus Pledge;



















A squad of five Chaos Raptors, and yes I do love dynamic poses as you can see. Twin swords, dual pistols, a Chaos Raptor Champion with Lightning Claws in a "Come On" pose.


LotN


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Unless you're a complete nutter and intend to Go Nord!


You know what - You should make your signature in a "Nordicus edition" that people can use. Let's make it a official thing!


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> You know what - You should make your signature in a "Nordicus edition" that people can use. Let's make it a official thing!


Aye :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78

Okay, I'm doing what I did last year, saying im in but then bailing out, just gonna get a grip of the plog, same promise as the last few years, but this time Blackadder I have a cunning plan!


----------



## Tawa

Oldman78 said:


> Okay, I'm doing what I did last year, saying im in but then bailing out, just gonna get a grip of the plog, same promise as the last few years, but this time Blackadder I have a cunning plan!


----------



## Turnip86

Last year I kind of disappeared after the first month I think but this year should be different now that I'm back in the UK and playing regularly. Unfortunately I started painting my entry yesterday and now can't find any pics of it before I started.

Basically it's an Empire Steamtank which began the month sprayed silver and will hopefully end the month purple, white and yellow


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well here's my b4. 







Have decided to break out the airbrush I've had since Christmas to give that a go for the first time.


----------



## DaisyDuke

And here's where I'm at after the airbrush of blue.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Righty-o here is my pledge for this month, my Primus Medicae and my 3rd apothecary. Enjoy!























































Bonus shot of all my apothecaries together.










Let's see if I can manage next month's pledge whilst spending 3 weeks of the month on the other side of the atlantic :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Very nice Deus Mortis. Those Legionaries look great, especially in that purple/white combo.

Edit: Sadly due to a delivery that I expected to have been dispatched by now, a week since I ordered the damn thing, I must replace the Raptors as my Bonus Entry for the month as I do not think the paints that were a part of the order and necessary for them will arrive in time. Instead I will be painting this fellow;



















LotN


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's my first entry just can't decide if I should just paint red rune on purple banner or should do a black circle with red rune in it. Any bright ideas let me know.

I think I'm going for the idea that shadows go over the eyes of any warriors wearing these types of helmets think it will look good on the rank and file type squads


----------



## Mossy Toes

I need to get cracking on this. My painting this month has been getting a handful of other half-painted units closer to completion rather than working on my pledge--gotta move!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Liking those Druchii Howzaa, nice work.



Howzaa said:


> I think I'm going for the idea that shadows go over the eyes of any warriors wearing these types of helmets think it will look good on the rank and file type squads


Hell yeah it would. I LOVE it when details are shadowed, and eyes glow;

http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net..._Winkle.png/revision/latest?cb=20090924225512

Like that. Makes characters look terrifying.


LotN


----------



## Howzaa

Lord of the Night said:


> Liking those Druchii Howzaa, nice work.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah it would. I LOVE it when details are shadowed, and eyes glow;
> 
> http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net..._Winkle.png/revision/latest?cb=20090924225512
> 
> Like that. Makes characters look terrifying.
> 
> 
> LotN


Cheers mate, I gotta agree that does look awesome was thinking about taking the da interrogator chaplain and turning him word bearer, glowing eyes under the dark hood would look make that model really look menacing


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, it's been a rather action packed month it seems! I'm sorry about the lack of quality in these photos, but my lovely DSLR is on the blink so I'm falling back on the shoddy phone camera... and it really sucks.

I completed two veteran squads for my Urban Company, and a medic to bring the number I have available up to two. 

Before:

After:

Great work so far everyone, looking forward to next month's entry already!


----------



## Mmbob

Mmbob said:


> This guy has been standing on my shelf for 1½ years and he's done me proud over the years, so now he deserves to shine, so this will be the first I paint this year


There we go. Somewhat happy with it. Need to work on my glow effects though


----------



## Deus Mortis

So, it would appear I've done a Nordicus for this month too. Here is my Vindicator Sabre _'Shade of Virtue'_

Before:










After:


----------



## Nordicus

Deus Mortis said:


> So, it would appear I've done a Nordicus for this month too


:drinks:


----------



## Moriouce

I'll finish my entry on the last day of the challange. See you on friday!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> So, it would appear I've done a Nordicus for this month too.


It appears as if I have also pulled a Nordicus. Here is my Skaven Warlord Grisk Bloodpaw, squeak-whispered to be the reincarnation of Queek the Headtaker, the General the Council of Thirteen send in when they want the enemy annihilated to the very last pup. Defying the time-honoured tradition of leading from the rear, Grisk once ended a rout of ten thousand Skavenslaves by roaring at them, sending the now fear-crazed slaves screaming back into the teeth of a Duardin gunline,










































I'll base this figure once I figure out exactly how I want to base him, i'm leaning towards straight Lustrian Undergrowth to represent a jungle.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Was gonna go with a nebelwerfer, (it werfs nebels, you know) but decided to get back to some infantry with a squad of German Kriegsmarine.


As hard as I've tried to work up the will to get back to painting infantry, I simply have not managed it. I am on night duty for the next two nights though, so hopefully I'll get these guys done at the Dept. of Justice's expense.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice one!


----------



## The Gunslinger

So they are all painted, i need to base them tomorrow and touch up anything thats left, what time tomorrow does it close, and which time zone are you guys using? :laugh:


----------



## Vorag of Strigos

Unfortunately I'm going to have to use a pass this month. I've just not had the energy nor the time to paint and barely got my Ravenwing Black Knight sergeant painted. Fortunately I've something different for next month. Sorry all!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here's my finished effort


----------



## Deus Mortis

Everyone's getting a Sicaran! I plan to do that as my entry next month xD


----------



## Moriouce

Deus Mortis said:


> Everyone's getting a Sicaran! I plan to do that as my entry next month xD



Well it is a beatufull tank!


----------



## Moriouce

The Dire Avengers are finished. 

Shrine of the Last Dawn


----------



## Tha Tall One

Not entirely happy. But they're finished for now...


----------



## The Gunslinger

Ok I am finished. Ten imperial guardsmen. Pretty proud of the leather on the boots and gloves, and I even converted a cadian pistol arm for the sergeant, just to give some variety. 

























Well done to everyone else, some really nice models painted up this month. Looking forward to next month. Let me know what you think if you have any feedback.

Cheers,
The Gunslinger


----------



## Tawa

I will close this thread at 18:00 on Monday 3rd August.





August thread is going up now, as I'm out early for the rugby tomorrow..... :drinks:
@The Gunslinger


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Still got some work to do with the basing, but very happy with how these Kriegsmarine sailors came out.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. Thought I'd posted my rushed, poorly lit photos already. To retake them since I have until tomorrow, or to just go and slap up the ones I already have...

I don't think this ending was in doubt:










I've been washing and drybrushing the blue elements to look different but... they're still more similar that I'd like them to be. Considering more dramatic steps on the lizards to differentiate from armor. Still, counting this unit as done if only because they're at a playable standard and I'm tired of looking at them!


----------



## Drohar

There we go. The rest are in progress, but since these gaunts are doing my head in - I'll post these 10 - what are ready. (Bases need sand work still, but that will have to wait for a while)


----------



## Turnip86

Whelp, not convinced it's really finished but I'll be using it in a game on Thursday so it'll have to do:


----------



## Tawa

Thread Closed.


I nodded off last night...... :blush:


----------

